# Mobile Hairdressers in Dubai



## aliensrule (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm living in the Greens and am looking for a mobile hairdresser. willing to come here. Anyone know anybody? Thks

Ok, anybody qualified to cut hair who could do me a favour????


----------



## karlinaed (May 19, 2009)

aliensrule said:


> I'm living in the Greens and am looking for a mobile hairdresser. willing to come here. Anyone know anybody? Thks
> 
> Ok, anybody qualified to cut hair who could do me a favour????


hi im also living in the greens at the moment and also looking for a mobile hairdresser did you get any luck if so could you give me their tel no,

cheers,

karl


----------



## aamert (Feb 18, 2009)

why would one need a mobile hairdresser for? unable to walk?


----------



## karlinaed (May 19, 2009)

aamert said:


> why would one need a mobile hairdresser for? unable to walk?


because i have no transport at the moment and the nearest hairdressers is miles from where i am,it would be easier all round for someone to come to me


----------



## aliensrule (Feb 5, 2009)

*Mobile Hairdresser*



karlinaed said:


> hi im also living in the greens at the moment and also looking for a mobile hairdresser did you get any luck if so could you give me their tel no,
> 
> cheers,
> 
> karl


Think I will have someone by Sunday - will let you know


----------



## lal1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Ring Sally 0504575327 - mind you she is very busy and booked up weeks in advance - used her for the first time and thrilled with results.


----------



## aliensrule (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks a lot for this. I will contact her.


----------



## aliensrule (Feb 5, 2009)

Karlinaed - See number from lal1 for hairdresser.


----------



## lal1 (Feb 11, 2009)

No Probs, glad to help.


----------



## karlinaed (May 19, 2009)

aliensrule said:


> Karlinaed - See number from lal1 for hairdresser.


thanks will give it a go


----------



## karlinaed (May 19, 2009)

lal1 said:


> Ring Sally 0504575327 - mind you she is very busy and booked up weeks in advance - used her for the first time and thrilled with results.


thanks will give her a call


----------

